# What Doxa Dive watch does Dirk Pit wear in the books by Clive Cussler?



## TBJ (Jul 31, 2016)

So I've loved reading Clive Cussler's novels since I was 12 years old, I've always been a massive fan of the Dirk Pitt series in particular, and having had this interest I've always wanted a DOXA Dive watch just like Dirk Pitts, in the books Cussler just mentions that it's an Orange faced DOXA dive watch, now I was wondering if any of you guys could make a very educated guess on what DOXA model it is from the time of publication and such? I saw a a SUB 200 with an orange face and that looks quite like a vintage piece to me, as well as seeing a SUB 1200T with an orange face, and that looked more professional maybe more what Dirk would've worn, just wondering if it would've been one of these models or a completely different one, now me not being at all knowledgeable in DOXA watches, purely just a big fan of Clive Cussler and Dirk Pitt and as a result always wanted one.
Thanks for ant help you can give!


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't know much about the vintage ones, but of the modern watches it would be a smaller cased watch with a beads of rice bracelet. So you have a 300 50th anniversary model, a 1200, or the new 300. I personally would recommend getting the new 300 even if it has the questionable painted crown. It's the same size as the old 1200, but without the He valve you never need that wasn't even centered on the side of the case. You get the slight taper on the bracelet which will improve comfort over a straight bracelet and the clasp is a sliding adjustable type which is a plus as well and has increase comfort and usability.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

My guess would be that it was a Doxa 300 or 300T.
The nearest living relations to these models would be the SUB300 50th Anniversary Professional or the new SUB300T Professional without the HRV.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The watch that Cussler was given was the SUB 300T. There is a picture of it in the 40th Anniversary book. Pretty sure it is a similar 300T Pitt wears in the books.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> The watch that Cussler was given was the SUB 300T. There is a picture of it in the 40th Anniversary book. Pretty sure it is a similar 300T Pitt wears in the books.


OK..I'm going to be a particular son of a gun....is it a pre-Synchron or Synchron 300T Professional :-d!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Here it is... Cussler has stated in an interview that when it came time to give Dirk the watch he looked down at the Doxa on his own wrist. It was one given to him by the staff at the dive shop he worked at, while writing one of the DP novels. To me it will forever be the vintage 300T, though I'm good with modern interpretations.


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

Great post by Steve Tracy from 10(!!!) years ago listing exact quotes where Dirk's watch is mentioned in the books:



Steve Tracy said:


> Yep, Iceberg (second book published, but third book written) is the first time Pitt's Doxa is mentioned.
> 
> _Chapter 10, page 127: "The depth gauge read ninety feet and the orange dial on the Doxa diving watch notified him that he had been down two minutes."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Pre-Synchron. It is the 1st generation SUB 300T. As you can see from the image. US Divers - Imperial bezel version.



Formula1980 said:


> OK..I'm going to be a particular son of a gun....is it a pre-Synchron or Synchron 300T Professional :-d!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

ScottB said:


> Great post by Steve Tracy from 10(!!!) years ago listing exact quotes where Dirk's watch is mentioned in the books:


I always imagined Dirk Jr. getting a 300T circa 2000 release from his dad. Would have been about that time. Also it said it was given to him but didn't say it was Dirk senior's actual timepiece.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Almost positive it had a BOR bracelet.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Cussler's watch pictured above is on an aftermarket band. The original BOR was no longer functional


----------



## Woodsie28 (Dec 11, 2019)

These books are the main reason I always wanted a Doxa, even before I really got into watches. It took me 20+ years, but I finally got one (a 1200T that I'm looking after for a friend who's short on money), and it will always remind me of my dad, who introduced Clive Cussler's books to me. Someday I'd love to get him one.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

ScottB said:


> Great post by Steve Tracy from 10(!!!) years ago listing exact quotes where Dirk's watch is mentioned in the books:


Wow! Time flies when you're having fun!

When I first obtained access to the internet and Ebay, I searched for an orange faced Doxa dive watch. They were very rare and only about 2 per year popped up for sale on Ebay. Even Google images didn't have internet pictures of the SUB 300T watches. I kept wondering what they looked like and then I saw one on Ebay for the first time. I was hooked! I wanted one so badly.

I remember when the SUB 300T Re-Issue watches came out with the chain bracelets. There was so much talk on the internet about it. Some loved it and some felt it should have a beads of rice bracelet and a dwarf hour hand like the originals. I missed the order date and the watches sold out. I posted on the old forum that I was sad I missed it and a woman with Doxa in Switzerland sent me a private email that someone had cancelled an order and I could buy that watch. And I did! $779 delivered. I wore it every single day for 8 years and then sold it for $1200 on Ebay to pay for my SUB 1200T DWL Pro (thanks Doc Pete for such an amazing watch and presentation at the Our World Underwater show in Rosemont, Illinois!). I still have my DWL....


----------



## Scordeiro78 (Feb 11, 2021)

On the subject of dirk and clive, i remember reading in one of the books about the alarm of the watch dirk was wearing (not sure it was the doxa of conversation) involving a small pin that silently poked him. Is this a actually thing or just a fantasy of literature?


----------

